# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 3  tháng 05/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cùng Didau đến Hạ Long du thuyền tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long - di sản Thiên Nhiên Thế Giới đã 2 lần được UNESCO công nhận. Về miền đất Tây Nguyên bao la có cái nắng, có cái gió…Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn khi ngồi nhấm nháp một ly cà phê Ban Mê để cảm nhận một phố núi đầy sôi động và gắn liền với nét văn hóa dân tộc đặc sắc tại Buôn Mê Thuột. Tour nước ngoài mới và thú vị đến Langkawi và vui chơi, shopping đến Hồng Kông - Disneyland

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*TP.HCM - HÀ NỘI - HẠ LONG - YÊN TỬ - ĐỀN ĐÔ - SAPA*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour: 9.748.000 VNĐ/1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 25/6/2013

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, vé tàu lửa Hà Nội - SapaXe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchDu thuyền tham quan Vịnh Hạ LongChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Vé vào cửa khu du lịch Tuần Châu. Cáp treo núi Yên Tử.Chi phí cá nhân.

Chương trình tour của Cty CP Du Lịch Thanh Niên - YTC

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - BUÔN MÊ THUỘT - BUÔN ĐÔN - THÁC DRAY NUR*

Thời gian: 3 ngày - 2 đêmGiá tour: 5.090.000 VNDPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 31/5/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, xe và hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch,Chi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, VAT, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour 

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*TP HCM - LANGKAWI - PENANG - TAIPING - KUALA LUMPUR*

Thời gian: 6 ngày - 5 đêmGiá tour trọn gói: 16.999.000 VND/ 1 kháchPhương tiện đi lại: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 11/6, 09/07, 14/08/2013

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường và an ninh hàng khôngXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: hộ chiếu, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty du lịch festival

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*HÀ NỘI - HỒNG KÔNG - DISNEYLAND*

Thời gian: 4 ngày - 3 đêmGiá tour: 14.980.000 VNĐPhương tiện: đi và về bằng máy bayKhởi hành: 24,30/05/2013

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay khứ hồi, thuế phi trường và an ninh hàng khôngXe, trưởng đoàn và HDV suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.Visa nhập cảnh Hồng Kông

*Giá tour không bao gồm: tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ DỊCH VỤ SEN VÀNG

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## didierdrogtu

Còn nhiều tour hấp dẫn nào không? post lên luôn bạn !

----------


## hathanhth7

Du lịch Đà Nẵng giá tuyệt vời cho tháng 4 và tháng 5:
- Tour Bà Nà: 780.000/ người lớn
- Tour Cù Lao Chàm: 550.000/ người lớn
- Tour Ngũ Hành Sơn - Hội AN: 500.000/ người lớn
- City tour Huế trong ngày: 950.000/ người lớn
Ngoài ra, các bạn có thế thuê xe máy, ô tô để du lịch quanh thành phố Đà Nẵng, Huế, Hội An nếu ko muốn đi tour trọn gói như trên.
Mọi thông tin cần tư vấn, vui lòng liên hệ: 0913 822 177 - Mr. Thanh Bùi Đà Nẵng Travel.

----------

